# MY P"S



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i just wanted everyone to know that im going to pick up 14 12" reds tomorrow to trade with my 14 small reds... I CANT WAIT TO GET THEM! YEA!!!!!! :rockin: 
i will post picks of them


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

wow, where you getting them? Thats awesome, do you have to pay extra or is it just your 14 red bellys for his 14 large red bellys?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Are you sure Marco? Don't lie to us or you will die by us!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im thinking of takeing 9 of the 12" reds. he lives in stayner ontario canada. im going to give him all 14 of my reds and im keeping my 10" IM NOT LIEING Ill POST PICS OF THEM.

WHEN U SEE THE PICS U WILL DIE BY ME! he doesnt have the internet. thats to bad. hes missing out on a good site.

hell probibly give me 6 or 7 for the 14 5-7" reds. :rockin:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i have NEVER seen a true 12" red.
wes


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"i have NEVER seen a true 12" red.
wes"

Exactly, they usually lie :laugh:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

wow .. yeah put them pics up for sure...you sure he didnt say 12 cm :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

we will have to believe this when we see it! This guy isnt asking for any additional money!?!? Why would he want smaller reds than the ones hes worked hard to get to a staggering (and unbelievable) 12 inches.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think Daddy is giving an early birthday present!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Am not


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so marco waht is the difference you are paying for them p's c'mon you can tell us the truth.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Well today is the day and I'm waiting!!!! 
*Sharpening the Ginsu Knife while OJ Simpson is giving me tips*

SMTT
OR
Show_Me_The_Piranhas, SMTP


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Does Marco's family own a white bronco?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont understand the bronco joke. please explain. and the p's i got were 10" it was a young kid that was like 17 years old and he was lieing to me. 12's would have ben wild to see. to me 12 reds are priceless. anyhow. the kid have 14 reds in a 150gal. he gave me 4 10" reds. and bought all mine. i decied to keep 3 of my reds. so he left my house with 12 5"-6" reds. he went home and put them in his 150gal with his other 10. that would make 22 reds in a 150gal. he doesnt know anything about p's HE DOESNT EVEN KNOW WHAT A RHOM IS OR A CARIBE!!
NOT EVEN THE SPECIES NAME OF HIS REDS. i hope my babys dont die or get killed in his tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

22 in 150..holy sh*t....that one packed tank.well you got
some 10 inche p thats cool.why did he lie to you?thats pretty big.yoou might get them to 12 with care.so in total marco how many do you have in the 180


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"i dont understand the bronco joke. please explain." Take to long to explain it to you in short lines LOL :rasp:

"he gave me 4 10" reds" sounds like a steal to me.

As for him not knowing about P's and the sci names, so you teach him or point him towards us. Don't let your own ego over inflate you kid.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o.j simpson ran from the law in a white bronco


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"o.j simpson ran from the law in a white bronco"

thePack you ruined my friendly jab







???


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i kept my favs. and with his 4 that makes 7. 7"-10". im getting 3 4" caribe tonight at 10pm. rate now in ontario canada its 7.24 pm I CANT WAIT!! im going to put the caribe in a 65gal. then when they get to be around 6" im moveing them to the 180gal.i cant wait. im only 15


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah my bad fm2.we were typing at the same time


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey marco are you going to a lfs to buy those caribes? how much are you paying for them?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Are those reds 19 years old?


----------

